# Buying contraceptive pill AD



## streetspirit

Hi, 

Does anyone know If there are any pharmacies that are a bit more relaxed in not asking for a prescription for the pill? Need to get a replacement. Not so bothered about brand, I'll change. 

If not, which is best hospital to visit to get an appointment? 

Thanks


----------



## s&s

I'm in Dubai and you can buy it OTC, no questions asked.
When I stayed in AD 3 years ago it was the same, not sure now though.


----------



## streetspirit

I'll just have a try while I'm out today then. If not I'm in Dubai tomorrow, so I'll try there too! Surely someone will give me it! They give you diclofenac (sp?) and things here like they're sweets but I've heard of people having trouble with the pill. Crazy.


----------



## Jynxgirl

No problems with contraceptive. No prescription is needed.


----------



## ash.naz

Does anyone know the name of the pill?


----------



## s&s

There are many to chose from

Diane, Yasmin, cerazette, are the ones I can remember .
Just ask the pharmacist. They will help you

smile and wave


----------



## ash.naz

s&s said:


> There are many to chose from
> 
> Diane, Yasmin, cerazette, are the ones I can remember .
> Just ask the pharmacist. They will help you
> 
> smile and wave



thanks for the info


----------



## Princess_Kay

You can just buy them OTC. The pharmacists are really great if you just ask them for advice, they will let you know which is the best for you to switch to. 
Are you married? I'm sure they won't ask but just keep in mind that the answer is always 'yes, i am married!'


----------



## ash.naz

Princess_Kay said:


> You can just buy them OTC. The pharmacists are really great if you just ask them for advice, they will let you know which is the best for you to switch to.
> Are you married? I'm sure they won't ask but just keep in mind that the answer is always 'yes, i am married!'


I'm afraid married or not married question never got asked as the pharmacy guy said its banned in UAE there are no pills as such available. But then I found yasmine tabs which seems to have done the job I guess.


----------



## IzzyBella

Next time you're in UK, look into getting the implant. Lasts 3 years, has stopped my periods (I'm on my 7th year of implants and I've had maybe 6 proper periods in that time) and is more effective than the pill or condoms. It's progesterone-only so unsuitable for some people.


----------



## ash.naz

IzzyBella said:


> Next time you're in UK, look into getting the implant. Lasts 3 years, has stopped my periods (I'm on my 7th year of implants and I've had maybe 6 proper periods in that time) and is more effective than the pill or condoms. It's progesterone-only so unsuitable for some people.


thank you, yes that was the plan for the future but, you know!!!!!


----------



## busybee2

streetspirit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know If there are any pharmacies that are a bit more relaxed in not asking for a prescription for the pill? Need to get a replacement. Not so bothered about brand, I'll change.
> 
> If not, which is best hospital to visit to get an appointment?
> 
> Thanks


yes a prescription but its cheap like 15 dhs and its not covered on insurance.


----------

